
Kernel memory leaking Intel processor design flaw forces Linux, Windows redesign - fahd777
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/02/intel_cpu_design_flaw/
======
jonknee
Related discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16052451](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16052451)

